# Tổng đại lý chuyên bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin cho xưởng cơ khí tốt nhất long an



## nhung1hailongvan (25/12/20)

*Đại lý chuyên bán và  lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất.*

Quyết định lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp cho nhà xưởng và đang trong quá trình tìm kiếm một đơn vị điện lạnh để hợp tác...

Tuy nhiên, nửa ngày trôi qua, dạo trên các trang mạng vẫn chưa tìm thấy được dịch vụ nào uy tín và hợp ý mình?

Vậy thì có lẽ bạn chưa biết đến Hải Long Vân rồi, hãy để chúng tôi dành tặng cho bạn một suất ưu đãi *lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất* nhé. Theo dõi bài viết nào!
Xem thêm: 
++    Đại lý chuyên nghiệp thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ
++     Dịch vụ chuyên bán và lắp Máy lạnh tủ đứng daikin FVGR10NV1 giá tốt nhất













*HẢI LONG VÂN VÀ MỨC GIÁ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP DAIKIN THỔI TRỰC TIẾP SIÊU RẺ.*


Máy lạnh là một phần trong thể thiếu trong cuộc sống nói chung và các hoạt động sản xuất kinh doanh nói riêng, huống gì với nhà xưởng - một nơi rất cần có sự hợp tác của hệ thống này thì *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin* thổi trực tiếp lại là sự lựa chọn hợp lý nhất.



*Điểm sơ qua một số nét chính về máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp này:*




Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Giá tham khảo tại Hải Long Vân: 82.200.000đ


***Lưu ý: Giá máy trên chỉ là giá tham khảo, giá có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm. Vui lòng liên hệ Hotline 0909787022 để được báo giá chính xác nhất.



>>> Xem thêm giá máy lạnh 10HP của các hãng khác TẠI ĐÂY












Hải Long Vân tự hào là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh Daikin, chính vì thế các sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp đều có giá rất rẻ, gần như là giá nhập kho, do đó, bạn không cần phải băn khoăn hay lo lắng vì sao mà ở Hải Long Vân lại có giá rẻ bất ngờ như thế. Tuy là rẻ thế nhưng chất lượng máy không hề bị ảnh hưởng hay có vấn đề gì nhé.


Chúng tôi cam kết 100% là máy mới, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện được nhập từ nước ngoài, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gỗ xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO - CQ, bên cạnh đó, nếu có bất kỳ trục trặc hay lỗi kỹ thuật trong ngày đầu tiên, các bạn sẽ được chính nhân viên kỹ thuật của hãng xuống xem xét và sửa chữa. Hiếm có một đơn vị nào vừa có giá máy rẻ mà lại vừa có dịch vụ hậu mãi hấp dẫn như vậy đâu nhé.










_Dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp_





*Đại lý chuyên nghiệp thi công và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp giá rẻ là đâu?*

Nếu bạn cứ mãi loay hoay với vấn đề không biết nên chọn dịch vụ nào để hợp tác* lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp cho nhà xưởng* thì có lẽ bạn chưa biết đến Hải Long Vân rồi.

Chúng tôi không dám tự nhận mình là người giỏi nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất cái thị trường điện lạnh này, nhưng những gì đạt được trong nhiều năm qua, khách hàng mới tin tưởng ký kết, khách hàng cũ quay lại tiếp tục bắt tay, nhiều thương hiệu công nhận làm đại lý cấp 1, và hàng trăm lời khen ngợi về đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, cẩn thận trong lắp đặt đã giúp cho Hải Long Vân có một nền tảng cùng độ tự tin nhất định để ở đây giới thiệu với các bạn.

Với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm 10 năm trong việc lắp đặt các loại máy lạnh, đặc biệt là máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp cho các nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, hội trường rộng lớn.... cùng với mức giá vô cùng ưu đãi cho những khách hàng lần đầu tiên sử dụng dịch vụ của Hải Long Vân, chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn vô cùng hài lòng.












*KẾT LẠI.*

Một đại lý với ưu đãi về một mức giá vô cùng rẻ mà *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin* thổi trực tiếp vẫn rất chất lượng, một dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp và uy tín với chi phí nhân công vật tư khuyến mãi, vậy thì ngại gì mà không bắt tay và cùng hợp tác luôn đúng không nào.

Hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng dành ngay cho bạn sự ưu đãi có hạn này nào. Nhanh tay lên nhé, chúng tôi rất mong chờ để có thể hợp tác và phục vụ bạn đấy. Cảm ơn các bạn.

Nguồn link tham khảo:   Ưu đãi lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin thổi trực tiếp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất


----------

